# Are Boat Shoes for me?



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a pair of Sperry Top-Sider Authentic Original Boat Shoes in classic brown. Nordstroms is selling them for $65.

Can boat shoes be worn to saturday lunch or is it too casual? I have no problem wearing penny loafers to coffee shops, but is a boat shoe okay? Does a boat shoe pair well with polos?

Are loafer socks good for boat shoes? My feet get wet easily and I would ruin any shoe if I did not wear socks.

I hike well established trails in the summer, does the boat shoe abosorb shock from each step like a good shoe, or will the boat shoe not protect my knees? I hike between 4 miles to 10 miles each time out.

Or should I stick with loafers for coffee shops and athletic shoes for hiking?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Why you would ever think of hiking in anything other than a hiking boot or athletic shoe is entirely beyond me. I won't comment about my thoughts of even contemplating hiking in boat shoes.

Tell me you're a troll and this is a joke. Please.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Boat shoes have zero or nearly zero support. Hike at your own risk in them. Then again, I had an Italian girlfriend who hiked in the most absurd shoes, so it can be done.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Why you would ever think of hiking in anything other than a hiking boot or athletic shoe is entirely beyond me. I won't comment about my thoughts of even contemplating hiking in boat shoes.
> 
> Tell me you're a troll and this is a joke. Please.


I hike in running shoes. Perhaps hiking is the wrong word. The trails are all even, it is more like a long easy walk through the woods and prairie. When I look at the other people on the trails I don't see anyone wearing boots. Most wear athletic shoes or loafers.

The reason I ask about boat shoes is because the rubber sole appears to be very thick. It looks like it might absorb the shock of each step better than a running shoe. The older I get the more I try to take care of my health and that includes not putting too much stress on my knees.

My second reason for thinking about boat shoes is perhaps they can serve more than one purpose.

Perhaps I should stick with athletic shoes for hiking and loafers for the coffee shop and bookstore.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Boat shoes have zero or nearly zero support. Hike at your own risk in them. Then again, I had an Italian girlfriend who hiked in the most absurd shoes, so it can be done.


This is what I needed to know. Thank you.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Are boat shoes for you?

Do this simple test: Look below your ankles. Are feet present? Then boat shoes are for you. 

Wear is purely casual. Best if you have a boat, but don't let it stop you if you don't.

Don't hike in them. Especially when new. Sweaty feet are no problem. Just talc the insides from time to time. Also, give Shoebuy.com a try. Free shipping, 10% off when you sign up for a new account (do it through the forum site here), and then usually a 20% off coupon. You could get a pair to your house for $50.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I am thinking about buying a pair of Sperry Top-Sider Authentic Original Boat Shoes in classic brown. Nordstroms is selling them for $65.
> 
> Can boat shoes be worn to saturday lunch or is it too casual? I have no problem wearing penny loafers to coffee shops, but is a boat shoe okay? Does a boat shoe pair well with polos?
> 
> ...


Boat shoes are great for boating and loafing. You won't want to spend much time walking in them, let alone hiking in them. But for mostly sedentary activities like a morning stroll to the coffee shop they're great.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

definitely don't hike in them. YOU WILL REGRET IT. :teacha:


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

"Loafer socks"? What?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I just got back from a short hike in my boat shoes. They don't offer a lot of support, but if you are on well-constructed paths you should be fine for a short distance. If I were going 4 miles or more, I'd wear something with a more robust sole and more support.

As for formality v casual, I'd say if you can wear shorts, then you can wear boat shoes. Would you wear shorts to Saturday lunch? If so, then boat shoes should be fine.

To be honest, I don't really understand the question about coffee shops. Do people go there in tattered t-shirts and old jeans? Do people drink coffee in sneakers/tennis shoes? If so, you'd be a step up in boat shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While Sperry AO's offer virtually no bio mechanical support to your feet, there are others out there that do offer reasonable support. You might consider Quoddy Trails, Alden's two eyelet Boat shoes, why some might even recommend you consider Rockport Perth's ()! Timberland offers some heavy duty boat shoes/camp mocs, with a heavy lugged rubber sole. Years ago, I hiked perhaps 40 miles of the Appalachian Trail in a pair of those (that I had been wearing for about seven years, at that point.), to see if I could kill them off...it did but, I would not recommend that anyone repeat such foolishness! I have since purchased two additional pairs of those Timberland Tanks and the soles have split, laterally across the area just forward of the heel. I guess they just don't make them like they used to! 

If you really want to do some hiking, take a look at a pair of Danner Light Hikers!


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

But why would one wear a rugged timberland boat shoe, when the sperry A/O is the most simple and elegant boat shoe there is.

They are moccasin constructed with a smallish rubber sole with wave siping. That's it. They can definitely be worn with a polo, they can also be worn with a seersucker suit and proper bow tie. It depends on your southern sprezzatura :icon_smile_big:.

However, I would not wear them on a 4 mile walk, your feet deserve better. They offer no lateral support, no medial support, and little cushion.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Boat shoes are definitely for you if you like the laid back put together look. I love my boat shoes and am anxiously awaiting a pair of Quoddy canoe mocs. I have worn my Sperry Billfish(I think) for a day of walking at Universal and Disney and while not the absolute best, they didn't bother me and I didn't really notice them. I do believe the Billfish have a bit more support than the A/O though. I wear mine quite a bit, jeans, shorts, khakis and mostly all the time with a polo or casual sportshirt, but I'm from Florida so take that for what its worth. I think Rack Room/Shoe Carnival had the A/O around here for $39 a week or 2 ago so that may be a place to look if you have them


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sailgclass: The OP was asking as to the suitability of boat shoe designs for wearing in a variety of applications, one of which was hiking.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Given your needs, I think the causaul shoe that you may actually want is a Wallabee or a desert boot. Both are versatile, sockable, and well cushioned. And I think Wallies could handle a hie in a pinch, though they are not hiking boots.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I think boat shoes are for you. I wear them all the time as a daily commuter and on the weekends. I wouldn't hike in them. I don't think that would be too fun!

KM


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Nosir, trolls don't wear shoes. But they do wear Lacoste polos from what I understand.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I am thinking about buying a pair of Sperry Top-Sider Authentic Original Boat Shoes in classic brown. Nordstroms is selling them for $65.
> 
> Can boat shoes be worn to saturday lunch or is it too casual? I have no problem wearing penny loafers to coffee shops, but is a boat shoe okay? Does a boat shoe pair well with polos?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, they pair well with polos. Good choice on classic brown by the way. If you are only going to have one pair get them in brown.

2. There are no socks suitable for boat shoes. If you want to wear socks make sure they are wool and not white.

3. Get LL Bean duck boots for hiking.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Nosir, trolls don't wear shoes. But they do wear Lacoste polos from what I understand.


Hey, that's not funny


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I do believe the Billfish have a bit more support than the A/O though.


I have a 3-eye billfish and A/O and can attest to the fact that they do indeed have more support. The leather that the A/Os is constructed out of is softer, thus they feel excellent against the feet. As a warning you might bleed on the back of your heels with either one. After they are broken in however you would no longer bleed.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't think I'd want to go hiking in these, they're about 20 years old & two tone dark blue & brown:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

philidor said:


> Hey, that's not funny


Haha, I think this may be one of those all trolls wear Lacoste but not all Lacoste wearers are trolls type scenarios. 

I was referencing the other thread by the same OP - https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=104072.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Coleman said:


> Haha, I think this may be one of those all trolls wear Lacoste but not all Lacoste wearers are trolls type scenarios.
> 
> I was referencing the other thread by the same OP - https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=104072.


 You are the one trolling and trying to drag me into a fight.

I like Lacoste. I LOVE Lacoste. What's the problem with that?

In my opinion, there is a BIG difference between low end polos and high end polos. You can see the quality in the small details, the mother of pearl buttons instead of cheap plastic buttons.

The Lacoste thread was for people who like Lacoste, that's why it was named the Lacoste appreciation thread. What did you contribute to that thread?



Coleman said:


> J. Crew polos are everything I need. They are slim (in the tailored fit), are two-button, have a tennis tail, and most importantly have no logo. Once the twelve or so I have now wear out, *I'm hoping to be done with polos altogether*.


Who is trolling?

So in your opinion, a polo that is on sale for $19 bucks is as good as Lacoste that sells for $80. Okay. I see what is going on. You must have resentment that you can not afford the nicer polos. I never said there is anything wrong with a $20 polo. I am looking at some $15 Izod polos for hiking. But when I want to look nice I put on a good high end polo like Lacoste.

If you don't like a thread or brand, then why respond in those threads? It has to be because of resentment, the same kind of resentment that causes people to use "brook brothers" as an offensive description of someone who is well to do.

BTW, following someone from one thread to another is stalker behavior.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I was trying to hint to forumites to not feed a troll, but, you're right, I went about it inappropriately.

And maybe you're not a troll. I don't know for certain.

I shall never respond to your posts again.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe you should look at these shoes.:icon_smile:

https://www.irishsetterboots.com/ir...setter-mens-lakeside-brown-distressed-leather

It's like a hybrid of a hiking boot/boat shoe.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Maybe you should look at these shoes.:icon_smile:
> 
> https://www.irishsetterboots.com/ir...setter-mens-lakeside-brown-distressed-leather
> 
> It's like a hybrid of a hiking boot/boat shoe.


But then you would be stuck with a really ugly boat shoe. It looks like an obese sperry billfish. A billwhale.

What it comes down to, is that you can't hike in boat shoes, and if that remains a criteria of your purchase, then you need to pick a different style of shoe. Wallies will fill that niche and be servicable off road. Camp-moc may work too, as will desert boots, some chukkas, and maybe even a work boot type of shoe. 
So the final answer is that boat shoes are probably not for you.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Youngster said:


> But then you would be stuck with a really ugly boat shoe. It looks like an obese sperry billfish. A billwhale.
> 
> What it comes down to, is that you can't hike in boat shoes, and if that remains a criteria of your purchase, then you need to pick a different style of shoe. Wallies will fill that niche and be servicable off road. Camp-moc may work too, as will desert boots, some chukkas, and maybe even a work boot type of shoe.
> So the final answer is that boat shoes are probably not for you.


First off, yes I know the shoes are ugly.

Second, I only posted these shoes as a solution to the OP's response.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> First off, yes I know the shoes are ugly.
> 
> Second, I only posted these shoes as a solution to the OP's response.
> 
> :icon_smile:


No dig on you intended. Hiking shoe and boat shoe simply cannot be reconciled.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Youngster said:


> No dig on you intended. Hiking shoe and boat shoe simply cannot be reconciled.


I agree.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I would look through Sperry's collection before making a statement like that. :icon_smile_big:

In fact, as I've mentioned before, Sperry tends to apply "boat shoe" to a variety of styles, including those that clearly appear to be sneakers or low profile boots.



eagle2250 said:


> Timberland offers some heavy duty boat shoes/camp mocs, with a heavy lugged rubber sole. Years ago, I hiked perhaps 40 miles of the Appalachian Trail in a pair of those (that I had been wearing for about seven years, at that point.), to see if I could kill them off...it did but, I would not recommend that anyone repeat such foolishness! I have since purchased two additional pairs of those Timberland Tanks and the soles have split, laterally across the area just forward of the heel. I guess they just don't make them like they used to!


Case in point. Timberland make lug sole boat shoes, but Sperry does as well. Forget not that the Mako also comes in a lug variety, as have a few other Sperry styles. I'm unsure if Timberland copied them, or vice-versa.



sailgclass said:


> But why would one wear a rugged timberland boat shoe, when the sperry A/O is the most simple and elegant boat shoe there is.


Not all TL's have lug soles, either. Check out their two eye or Youngstown.



dwebber18 said:


> I do believe the Billfish have a bit more support than the A/O though.


Most other styles than A/O's have support. I wouldn't call it a _rule, _but the more a Sperry style departs from the A/O, the more likely it will have removable insoles as well as degrees of arch support. This most true of those sneaker-appearing ones I have mentioned.



philidor said:


> I have a 3-eye billfish and A/O and can attest to the fact that they do indeed have more support. The leather that the A/Os is constructed out of is softer, thus they feel excellent against the feet. As a warning you might bleed on the back of your heels with either one. After they are broken in however you would no longer bleed.


Again, not a rule, but heel protection appears more with these deviations. The Stingray is much like the Mako, yet it has some heel protection. The same is true of the Lanyard. Others like the Neptune had linings that were less abrasive as well.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Why don't you just buy one pair of boat shoes for a casual wear and one pair of hiking/running/walking shoes for hiking? Problem solved.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

a!!!!1 said:


> Why don't you just buy one pair of boat shoes for a casual wear and one pair of hiking/running/walking shoes for hiking? Problem solved.


That is what I will probably end up doing.


----------



## Büchner (Dec 29, 2007)

Barbour makes a 3 eyed boat shoe which is great for hiking. I use it for hunting when it doesnt rain.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> I would look through Sperry's collection before making a statement like that. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> In fact, as I've mentioned before, Sperry tends to apply "boat shoe" to a variety of styles, including those that clearly appear to be sneakers or low profile boots.
> 
> ...


Still, is the main charm of the boat shoe not it's elegent simplicity, and comfortable lack of structure? I was aware of the lug sole Tim's but can it really be called a boat shoe when you stick a boot sole to it? The stiffness requisite for a good hiking shoe is at odds with the design of a boat shoe. What is being done in this case is forcing a function onto a form that it is not inherently suitable to. Sure, you can build up a boat shoe, but why? You lose much of what makes a boat shoe so pleasant to wear, while the essentially low cut nature still makes it an inferior choice for hiking. Form must follow function, and when you force a form to an unnatural function, you compromise both aspects. 
But more importantly, are to wear socks with your hiking/boat shoes? 
You certainly need socks if you are to go hiking, but socks and boat shoes together are a sin. What is to be done?

ps- if you are really committed to forcing boat shoes to be rugged, sebago and quoddy both make boat boots. They look okay, though they lose that slipper quality that makes boat shoes such a joy to wear.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not defending their use for the OP's purpose, just noting that these styles _do_ exist and may lend themselves to that use better than an A/O.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, now that I have thought it over, I think that Russel could likely furnish OP with the type of shoe he wants. The superior fit and construct would lend itself to off road use.


----------

